# Low cost tenon/carcass/backsaw



## mak (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm getting ready to cut some large tenons in construction lumber and I'd like to do it with a handsaw. The Lee Valley saws look nice but I don't want to spend the money right now for both a cross and rip cut saw and I don't want to dull them on construction lumber. Are there any low cost alternatives that do a decent job? I've seen a few Stanley backsaws on Amazon and am wondering if anyone has used them successfully. They appear to be a combination saw so I'm guessing that they don't excel at either cross or rip cuts but I am wondering if they do an acceptable job at both cuts.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Have a look at this. I use mine on construction lumber all the time.

http://www.amazon.com/Shark-10-2410-Fine-Cut-19-Point-Finish/dp/B00004TBQ2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1361392609&sr=8-6&keywords=shark+saw


----------



## gsuing (Feb 19, 2013)

I have one of the wooden handled Stanley backsaws (western grip). It should work fine for construction lumber tenons. It is actually a pretty decent saw.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I have been using a 14in Buck Bros 16pt back saw (with wood handle) from Home Depot for a year and a half. For a cheap saw, it works well, you can see it hanging on my workmate in my workshop picture.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been using the black saw that came with the #7 stanley yellow miter box…granted, I sharpened it, but it is my go-to tenon saw, and was my dovetail saw till I got the Veritas Dovetail saw.


----------



## NorthSummitWW (Feb 22, 2012)

Also check ebay for a vintage saw, I nabbed a nice vintage Disston back saw a while back I use as a tenon saw for like $40. If you spend a little more than buying the stanley you might be able to get a nice saw that can be a "normal use" saw but not feel bad about abusing it on construction lumber. If it dulls? Hey perfect opportunity to practice your saw sharpening skills!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.zonatool.net/

Very cost effective and held in high regard.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the same stanley saw as 12strings, but I am in the process of putting a nice handle on it. After a sharpening and new handle, should cut pretty darn nicely.


----------

